# [SOLVED] removing comodo



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

Decided to try COMODO. Tried it and it caused some problems, probably because I did not understand completely how to run it. Did not have time to learn how to run it. I went to control panel and remove programs. I removed it. But it did not leave. I went to the regedit and removed many of the references to it. Somethings, however, I could not remove, I assumed that it was running in the background, so I went to Safe Mode and tried it again and was told the same thing. Now I cannot find it on my computer at all, yet when I try to download it again I am told that it is already on my computer. Finally I could not update my antivirus nor my new firewall. And I was told that I could not run two firewalls. 

How do I remove COMODO completely, 100%. Never see the name COMODO on my computer ever again. :upset: :4-dontkno
sluggo123


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: removing comodo*

Here's the Comodo Firewall forum with instructions for removal etc.

http://forums.comodo.com/help_for_v2/how_to_uninstall_comodo_firewall-t1184.0.html


----------



## grue155 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: removing comodo*

And if it version 3, try this instead http://forums.comodo.com/help_for_v..._regular_uninstall_method_fails-t17220.0.html


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: removing comodo*



grue155 said:


> And if it version 3, try this instead http://forums.comodo.com/help_for_v..._regular_uninstall_method_fails-t17220.0.html


The last problem was the Legacy entries, I followed these instructions and COMODO is gone.
"Last ditch effort: while logged as Admin, I right-clicked on the folder keys, and changed Permission on each one of them to allow "Full Control" to Everyone. I rebooted just in case. Logged again as Admin, and this time I managed to delete the Legacy_* keys for good." 

Thanks to everyone who helped get rid of COMODO an excellent program but was not as easy to control as ZA so I removed it as it for some reason would at times not let me update programs, nor get online occasionally for some unknown reason. Just got tired of trying to make it work. I am back with ZA now and it is working great. 
sluggo123


----------

